# I don't get giggly/happy with Indicas



## avillax (Feb 7, 2016)

If a strain has at least 40% Indica, I don't get happy/giggly, I just get introspective and creative (also with Sativa) and slow/stoned/anti-social. I've been in bars where I just don't feel like talking to people since I feel slow and tired, thus I hate the Indica influence.

If I smoke a Sativa I instantly get happy/positive/giggly, in Europe I smoke DP.

When in Mexico I smoke the available Sativas, sometimes they're bad quality, still make me laugh and happy but feel low quality and not very potent. Sometimes I do get good Sativas and they're the bomb in every aspect.

What do you think?


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 7, 2016)

Sounds like its workin


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

I think you're thinking to much.


----------



## avillax (Feb 7, 2016)

It is true, I tried many hybrids with at least 40% Indica and didn't like the stony/no giggly effects, can you get giggly euphoric with Indicas alone?


----------



## Morbid Angel (Feb 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I think you're thinking _*too*_ much.


Don't mind me. Indica's incline me to fix spelling mistakes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> Don't mind me. Indica's incline me to fix spelling mistakes.


Stop fucken thinking.


----------



## alaskachic (Feb 29, 2016)

I am only growing indica's. I had a hybrid it died. But I do want to grow a sativa Dom. Got one coming.


----------

